# What have I got here???



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

After catching hundreds and hundreds of sauger, and hundreds of walleye I should know the answer myself. What I am not as familiar with are Saugeye, which are plentiful in the lake he came from, but has no known population of sauger or walleye. Had I caught him in Canada I'd have thought he was a small jack walleye and given him no further thought but from where I caught him (A.J. Jolly Lake, Alexandria, Ky) I'm a bit confused.
I caught him just before dark Monday night. The reason I ask is that he is a very young fish. I know the lake has a good population of saugeye, and I suspect that is what he is, EXCEPT that Saugeye are hybrids which I don't believe reproduce. His markings are that of a walleye - solid body color, white tip tail, and no speckles on his dorsal fin. He is shaped like a sauger, but much too light in color and again no speckles on the dorsal fin. I'm guessing it is a saugeye, but he sure has walleye markings. OK, help me out.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Walleye, is my thought


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

What you have there is a sammich!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some look like mom....some look like dad.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Saugeye


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely saugeye with the blotches. Walleye will have faint vertical bars along the sides. Sauger are darker in color and have more of a copper tone to them.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks!!! Good info. I'm just not that familiar with saugeye.
It seems that when I've looked into the livewell looking straight down at walleye they had some exteded blotches across the top of their backs.
The white tip tail also threw me. I was thinking that was distinctly a walleye thing, and then no speckles............


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It can be amazing how much a fish can change colors from the time it is pulled out ofthe water and put on a stringer or in a livewell. I caught a 7lb saugeye one day and the blotches were barely noticeable, but after sometime in the livewell it was one of the most beautifully marked saugeye I;ve ever caught. I think most walleye have a more of a pronounced triangular shaped white tip tail than saugeye, USUALLY. And a sauger has the very distinctive spots in the dorsal fin, like a dalmation dog.


----------

